# Looking for a source for Flame King 1lb propane cylinders



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

Title pretty much says it all, the 1lb refillable cylinders from Flame King look like they are out of stock everywhere.

Does anyone know a reasonably price source for them that are in stock ?

thanks !


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I like mine quite a bit. I got my first 2 at an REI store - the one in Columbus, OH; I think their only MI location is in Novi maybe.

But was surprised to discover they are carried at Menard’s (bought 2 more there) and also Home Depot I think. So possibly Lowe’s as well, dunno.

My local hardware store is part of a small Michigan chain called Gill-Roy’s. I have seem Flame King brand propane tanks for sale there; although they don’t have the small 1 lb. cylinders in my local store the presence of other Flame King products suggests they could possibly order them.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Curious. What’s the big deal with flame king. Won’t others work just as well. Thanks


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

the others will work fine. I like the safety aspect of the flame kings. Their refill system is nice also. They have a valve on their little tanks that is controlled with an allen wrench. And ralph nader would be proud of them as their tanks are approved for transportation after being refilled - the others arent


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

B.Jarvinen said:


> I like mine quite a bit. I got my first 2 at an REI store - the one in Columbus, OH; I think their only MI location is in Novi maybe.
> 
> But was surprised to discover they are carried at Menard’s (bought 2 more there) and also Home Depot I think. So possibly Lowe’s as well, dunno.
> 
> My local hardware store is part of a small Michigan chain called Gill-Roy’s. I have seem Flame King brand propane tanks for sale there; although they don’t have the small 1 lb. cylinders in my local store the presence of other Flame King products suggests they could possibly order them.


unfortunately, all the stores (including the ones you named) I have checked with are OOS.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

I see there is a recall on their one pound refillable tanks. Might want to check out their website if anyone here has purchased any.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for the note on the recall. Mine are fine. The serial #s affected are from when this product was brand new; the recall notice states the sold dates were from 2013 to 2016. 

It did take me a few tries to get the hang of their refill mechanism & process. The noise it makes would make me fret that the cylinder was already full, thinking I was just wasting propane and I would stop the procedure too soon. If you wait for the obvious bubbles, just as in the video, you get the full one pound in the cylinder. That’s @ 45-60 seconds elapsed.

Now I never go anywhere without mine. Much more convenient than larger tanks, which I now only take on really long trips or in a trailer.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Using Google for the recall notice put some shopping options in my search results. A site called outdoorwarehouse.com did let me “put in cart” but I didn’t go farther than that to see if it was back-ordered or not. 

Amazon doesn’t have any - pretty telling. On eBay, very few are listed and prices are 2.5x normal.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

B.Jarvinen said:


> Thanks for the note on the recall. Mine are fine. The serial #s affected are from when this product was brand new; the recall notice states the sold dates were from 2013 to 2016.
> 
> It did take me a few tries to get the hang of their refill mechanism & process. The noise it makes would make me fret that the cylinder was already full, thinking I was just wasting propane and I would stop the procedure too soon. If you wait for the obvious bubbles, just as in the video, you get the full one pound in the cylinder. That’s @ 45-60 seconds elapsed.
> 
> Now I never go anywhere without mine. Much more convenient than larger tanks, which I now only take on really long trips or in a trailer.


I'm just the opposite and I'm going with a bulk tank for the heater during ice fishing along with an LED 12v Clam Hub light instead of a propane lantern. Now I don't have to worry about ever changing tanks, don't have to refill them, don't have to get high while listening to a lantern burn, don't have to worry about a lantern fire or busted mantles, don't have to worry about waiting for a lantern to cool down before I pack up as the buddy heaters are cooled in like 2 minutes when set outside while packing up so my light will be from a head lamp after the shanty light goes off and the 20lb tank, although heavier than a few 1lbers, takes up much less space and is easy to pack. I do like the FlameKing set up though but such an investment to get started to have enough refillable tanks and I don't want to have to worry about refilling anything but a bulk tank once every few trips which would probably be conveniently on the way home or just switch out one at home since I have a few anyways. FK seems like a good setup though and I had a buddy requesting information from me on them and I told him that it would be great for his RV and all the camping he does.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

For heat a bigger tank is the way to go for sure. I just use my 1# tanks for cooking. 

I have two 20# tanks, one from Flame King actually, but I prefer not to travel with them if I don’t have to. I’ll probably never do a trade-in with the FK tank I purchased just cuz I like the colorful logo on it. 

Now if I could just get my almost brand new Mr. Buddy to work again, arg…


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

B.Jarvinen said:


> Using Google for the recall notice put some shopping options in my search results. A site called outdoorwarehouse.com did let me “put in cart” but I didn’t go farther than that to see if it was back-ordered or not.
> 
> Amazon doesn’t have any - pretty telling. On eBay, very few are listed and prices are 2.5x normal.


Backordered.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

B.Jarvinen said:


> For heat a bigger tank is the way to go for sure. I just use my 1# tanks for cooking.
> 
> I have two 20# tanks, one from Flame King actually, but I prefer not to travel with them if I don’t have to. I’ll probably never do a trade-in with the FK tank I purchased just cuz I like the colorful logo on it.
> 
> Now if I could just get my almost brand new Mr. Buddy to work again, arg…


What's your Mr. Buddy doing? I thought I had an issue with mine (after about 7 seasons) at the end of last season and since I knew I'd be getting rid of the propane lantern this year I went ahead and got the Big Buddy for the extra heat on those super cold days that the heat from the lantern helped out with. But, I know I was having issues with a bulk tank too as I think it was over filled or the purge valve on it was malfunctioning or something because when I'd run my heater off of it the last trip or two of the season it would light up for about 10 seconds and then go out. As luck would have it, I had a newer tank and tried it out a couple weeks ago and it ran flawlessly in the garage for a couple hours. So now I guess I just have a back up which I always wanted anyways. 

I know one thing for certain is that I only run the best hose you can buy so I don't run a filter as it isn't necessary but if you run a cheaper hose that requires a filter and you don't you will run into problems with it plugging from the leeching oils from the hoses that aren't meant for high pressure gas. That is the most common problem. If you do run a filter it could just need replaced. I guess it all depends on the symptoms you are having with your heater so you know where to begin troubleshooting. I've thought about running the filter anyways but haven't yet even though I have one on standby. I'd also recommend buying the carry/storage bag for the heater just to help protect it and keep it clean. I've always had one and I think that is one of the main reasons I've never had issues yet.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I did start out a brand new Mr. Buddy with a 20# tank & a filter - but not the right hose that doesn’t leach problem chemicals into it. It was pretty frustrating to learn that you needed a special hose but they could never be found retail. I did finally order the right hose but it didn’t help.

Although I only have 10 or so hours on it and everything seems clean, it just won’t stay lit. The pilot can be started but the full element will always go out quickly. I don’t know if I really tripped the fail-safe tip over mechanism too severely maybe. I don’t know how to re-set that.

Or if there is too much goo from the hose in a critical spot perhaps. I got as far as taking parts of the frame off and assembling de-natured alcohol and quality q-tips but by that point in the spring I was working 7 days a week anyway and it was getting warmer out so didn’t really care if it worked or not. Haven’t picked up the project again just yet but will need it in January.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

B.Jarvinen said:


> I did start out a brand new Mr. Buddy with a 20# tank & a filter - but not the right hose that doesn’t leach problem chemicals into it. It was pretty frustrating to learn that you needed a special hose but they could never be found retail. I did finally order the right hose but it didn’t help.
> 
> Although I only have 10 or so hours on it and everything seems clean, it just won’t stay lit. The pilot can be started but the full element will always go out quickly. I don’t know if I really tripped the fail-safe tip over mechanism too severely maybe. I don’t know how to re-set that.
> 
> Or if there is too much goo from the hose in a critical spot perhaps. I got as far as taking parts of the frame off and assembling de-natured alcohol and quality q-tips but by that point in the spring I was working 7 days a week anyway and it was getting warmer out so didn’t really care if it worked or not. Haven’t picked up the project again just yet but will need it in January.


I suppose that could be the problem. There are a lot of troubleshooting videos out there and their website has a troubleshooting guide too. Good luck, it should be an easy fix with only 10 hours on the thing. Make sure the gas with the pilot on comes out far enough to hit the sensor so maybe that port needs to be cleaned so make sure it gets enough gas so it won't trip off.


----------



## Lymanguyoldman6871 (Jan 6, 2018)

I think REI has a store near the Hoodland I mean Woodland Mall GR


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I was looking at picking up 2 more Flame King 1 lb tanks this fall when they were available. They were over $20 each. I realized I could get a 5 lb cyclinder for the same price. Costco might still have 5’s for $50. A 5 lb tank is pretty nice too.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

Lymanguyoldman6871 said:


> I think REI has a store near the Hoodland I mean Woodland Mall GR


they do, they dont carry them per the employee I spoke with.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

7mmsendero said:


> I was looking at picking up 2 more Flame King 1 lb tanks this fall when they were available. They were over $20 each. I realized I could get a 5 lb cyclinder for the same price. Costco might still have 5’s for $50. A 5 lb tank is pretty nice too.


The Flame King person I spoke with (factory) indicated that they would be about $25, if/when they get them.

Thanks for the costco suggestion, that sounds like a great idea.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

hunt-n-fool said:


> The Flame King person I spoke with (factory) indicated that they would be about $25, if/when they get them.
> 
> Thanks for the costco suggestion, that sounds like a great idea.


For what it’s worth the 5 lb tank I ordered has a gauge too. It’s pretty sweet, nice having that with two 1 lbers.


----------

